# Hi there!



## vimmywins (May 26, 2018)

I am vimmy and I am new to this group. I am very happy for being here.


----------



## vimmywins (May 26, 2018)

I like to share my thoughts and knowledge with you all guys.


----------



## Batrawi (May 26, 2018)

Hi vimmywins

Welcome to the forum and sure you'll find people here interested in hearing new thoughts as well as exchanging theirs.

Have you tried the "INTRODUCE yourself" section of the forum? Maybe people won't notice your introduction here as this is a "SAMPLE talk" section


----------



## Tfis (May 26, 2018)

What about a turing test?


----------



## Batrawi (May 26, 2018)

Tfis said:


> What about a turing test?



lol

vimmywins....hello!!?...


----------

